# to set an alarm



## yuechu

大家好！

I know this question is fairly basic, but I'm not sure how to say it. How would you say "I set my alarm for 7 am" in Chinese?
Thanks! 谢谢！


----------



## SimonTsai

我鬧鐘設 (早上) 七點。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon! Does that mean "My alarm is set for 7 am" or "I set my alarm for 7 am"? (I know there's not much difference between them, but I'm just curious!)


----------



## SimonTsai

I guess that it's in the passive voice but can't be sure. I guess so because you can alternatively say, '我把鬧鐘設在 (早上) 七點', which is obviously in the active voice. But as you said, there's no much difference.


----------



## Vincent Tam

Hi yuechu,
I would say
我将闹钟调到 (早上or朝早) 7点，this version is for Cantonese 
我把闹钟设在早上7点，this version is for Mandarin


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon and Vincent!


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 我鬧鐘設 (早上) 七點。


This is quite colloquial.


Vincent Tam said:


> 我将闹钟调到 (早上or朝早) 7点，this version is for Cantonese


This one also works for Mandarin, except that 朝早 is a Cantonese word.
P.S. I've heard that Cantonese usually used gaau3 (校?) instead of 調?


----------



## Vincent Tam

“校” is also common too.


----------



## yuechu

Just to add another suggestion another Chinese person provided me with:  我把闹钟设到早上7点 is also possible.
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## brofeelgood

There's also 「定」， e.g. 我把闹钟定在七点.


----------



## SuperXW

Vincent Tam said:


> “校” is also common too.



In real life, it seems I almost always heard:
我将闹钟*校*到*朝早*7点。
But rarely:
我将闹钟*调*到*早上*7点。
Unless the Cantonese speaker is deliberate uttering it in standard Chinese?


----------



## KnowabitChinese

SuperXW said:


> In real life, it seems I almost always heard:
> 我将闹钟*校*到*朝早*7点。
> But rarely:
> 我将闹钟*调*到*早上*7点。
> Unless the Cantonese speaker is deliberate uttering it in standard Chinese?


That’s opposite of what I usually said or heard. 校 usually means to correct something in Mandarin , like a watch. 朝早 is never used in Mandarin. The most colloquial version is “我定了早上7点的闹钟”.


----------



## Bule&sky

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I know this question is fairly basic, but I'm not sure how to say it. How would you say "I set my alarm for 7 am" in Chinese?
> Thanks! 谢谢！


You'd better write "in Mandarin" or "in Cantonese" instead of "in Chinese" in future, much difference between the both languages.


----------



## SuperXW

KnowabitChinese said:


> That’s opposite of what I usually said or heard. 校 usually means to correct something in Mandarin , like a watch. 朝早 is never used in Mandarin. The most colloquial version is “我定了早上7点的闹钟”.


Oh. I was discussing the Cantonese expression in #5.


----------



## yuechu

Bule&sky said:


> You'd better write "in Mandarin" or "in Cantonese" instead of "in Chinese" in future, much difference between the both languages.


Oh, actually I am interested in both Mandarin and Cantonese so all of your replies are very helpful to me!
谢谢大家的帮忙！


----------

